# USB on asus-K8N

## m.smart

I have an asus K8N mobo with amd64 processor, it seems that there is something very wrong with usb on it. When I plug in my graphics tablet, I get the following error:

```
usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -110

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -110
```

this makes a bit of sense, because it is is a low speed usb device (not USB2, it's an acecad tablet) so it should be dealing with the ohci_hcd module (yes it is a module I have tried it both builtin and as a mod, and get the same results). Secondly when I plugin my kingston memory stick I get a similar error:

```
usb 3-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-8: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 3-8: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-8: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 3-8: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 3-8: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 3-8: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-8: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 3-8: device descriptor read/64, error -110
```

same sort of error. I don't think this has to do with drivers for the devices, I think it is to do with the usb interface. I could be wrong, and I can post my kernel config if that would help. but an extra piece of info, other usb devices do work. my webcam and pocket pc are detected. I get this from lsusb:

```
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 06a5:d800 Divio Chicony TwinkleCam

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:1016 Hewlett-Packard Jornada 548 Pocket PC

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

I would very much appreciate any help with getting these devices detected properly. Also, if there is another driver for the acecad tablet other than the kernel patch that the acecad site suggests, that would be great. 

Matt

----------

## m.smart

Bump! (I really need some help with this, I have been looking for a solution off and on for a couple of months now)

----------

## dementer

yeah me too just checking out the nw802 driver that seems to have been designed for this chipset, but cant get it to compile easily yet. might be something on linux-usb.com

----------

## dj_farid

Have you got the latest bios?

Asus has made some fixes for usb in some of the latest bioses for this board.

My webcam, mouse, scanner and MP3 player works fine in gentoo with this board.

----------

